# Angel Blanco wine kit



## GlennK (Mar 28, 2013)

The first time I made this kit(Winexpert Vintners Reserve) it came with an F-Pack and it truly one of my best wines. I did another kit months later(same brand) and the F-Pack was replaced with a wine sweetener. The end result was not the same. Did anyone else experience the same?


----------



## Terry0220 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just did the Angel Blanco kit, started it in Jan. it had an F-Pack. Call WE and ask,,maybe something got mixed up


----------



## GlennK (Mar 29, 2013)

Terry0220 said:


> I just did the Angel Blanco kit, started it in Jan. it had an F-Pack. Call WE and ask,,maybe something got mixed up



I actually spoke to the owner and he thought the F-Pack and the sweetener were the same product. I didn't think so. That is odd.


----------



## saramc (Mar 29, 2013)

GlennK said:


> I actually spoke to the owner and he thought the F-Pack and the sweetener were the same product. I didn't think so. That is odd.



No, call the WE customer service number. Unfortunately many stores that carry the product are clueless.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 29, 2013)

GlennK said:


> I actually spoke to the owner and he thought the F-Pack and the sweetener were the same product. I didn't think so. That is odd.


Could be. The F-pack was likely just liquid invert sugar, and the sweetener is just the same only packaged differently.

Steve


----------



## GlennK (Mar 30, 2013)

saramc said:


> No, call the WE customer service number. Unfortunately many stores that carry the product are clueless.


This guy is pretty informed and he was going to look into the issue. Where can I find this phone #?


----------



## GlennK (Mar 30, 2013)

cpfan said:


> Could be. The F-pack was likely just liquid invert sugar, and the sweetener is just the same only packaged differently.
> 
> Steve



I was always under the impression that the F-Pack is essentially concentrated fruit juice (heat reduced) to add after fermentation and it provides an extra flavor, while the sweetener is just that, a sweetener.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 30, 2013)

GlennK said:


> I was always under the impression that the F-Pack is essentially concentrated fruit juice (heat reduced) to add after fermentation and it provides an extra flavor, while the sweetener is just that, a sweetener.


Sorry, but you're only half right.

For a mist kit (eg Blackberry Merlot), the fruit flavour and sweetening is contained in the F-pack not in the wine base. I believe that this F-pack usually contains liquid invert sugar.

For a standard kit (eg Angel Blanco - although I have never made this kit), that the manufacturer decides needs to be off-dry, then the F-pack just contains the sweetener. Some kits, the sweetener will be liquid invert sugar (my guess for the Angel Blanco), other kits it will be a Suss Reserve pack (ie grape juice/concentrate).

Fruit wine makers make their own F-packs, and usually use all (or some) fruit juice because they wish to add more fruit flavour as well as sugars. That would be what you described.

Steve


----------



## GlennK (Mar 30, 2013)

cpfan said:


> Sorry, but you're only half right.
> 
> For a mist kit (eg Blackberry Merlot), the fruit flavour and sweetening is contained in the F-pack not in the wine base. I believe that this F-pack usually contains liquid invert sugar.
> 
> ...



I was referring to the standard wine kit and most of the German wines)and some others like Messa Luna) contain the F-Pack I'm referring to and they come in foil like bag. I know for a fact that the first kit I did had that same foil pack.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 30, 2013)

GlennK said:


> I was referring to the standard wine kit and most of the German wines)and some others like Messa Luna) contain the F-Pack I'm referring to and they come in foil like bag. I know for a fact that the first kit I did had that same foil pack.


YES, and I'm agreeing with you. They have been coming in a foil pack. But the term F-pack doesn't stand for "Foil". There is no reason why Winexpert can't change the packaging. It might be to save money, be more earth-friendly, or to piss off GlennK. Sounds like they succeeded on the last one. 

And as I stated, it was either liquid invert sugar (lesser kits), or grape juice/concentrate (better kits). Probably liquid invert sugar in a Vintners Reserve kit.

Here's how I see it....your first kit came with a sweetener in a foil bag. Your second kit came with a sweetener in a different container (perhaps a bottle, you haven't said). What is the problem?

Steve


----------



## Terry0220 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just so everyone can be on the same page, I saved my instructions from the Angel Blancho, it was called a F-pack. As per the description, _"An easy drinking, well-rounded white wine, with applealing fruit flavours and aromas. Rich and fruity from a muli-viifera blend that delivers up a floral aromatic nose and a fine mix of peachy, honey, pineapple fruit finishing with a perfect balance of acidity and fruitiness."_

Did your kit come with a packet of elderflowers? Mine did. I would keep trying to call WE and ask. Cuz,,you'll never know the answer to your question.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 30, 2013)

Terry0220 said:


> Just so everyone can be on the same page, I saved my instructions from the Angel Blancho, it was called a F-pack. As per the description, _"An easy drinking, well-rounded white wine, with applealing fruit flavours and aromas. Rich and fruity from a muli-viifera blend that delivers up a floral aromatic nose and a fine mix of peachy, honey, pineapple fruit finishing with a perfect balance of acidity and fruitiness."_
> 
> Did your kit come with a packet of elderflowers? Mine did. *I would keep trying to call WE and ask. Cuz,,you'll never know the answer to your question.*


I don't think that they tried calling WE. May not get an answer till Tuesday now. Not sure if Easter Monday is a holiday for WE.

BTW, I never disagreed with your first paragraph. If you think that the "_fine mix of peachy, honey, pineapple fruit"_ came from the F-pack, I think you are wrong. Did you taste it? Or at least smell it?

Steve


----------



## GlennK (Mar 31, 2013)

cpfan said:


> YES, and I'm agreeing with you. They have been coming in a foil pack. But the term F-pack doesn't stand for "Foil". There is no reason why Winexpert can't change the packaging. It might be to save money, be more earth-friendly, or to piss off GlennK. Sounds like they succeeded on the last one.
> 
> And as I stated, it was either liquid invert sugar (lesser kits), or grape juice/concentrate (better kits). Probably liquid invert sugar in a Vintners Reserve kit.
> 
> ...



Hey Steve,
I did not say that the F referred to foil and I believe it actually refers to Flavor and if you read my opening thread, you wouldn't have to ask what my problem is. I don't have a problem, I just opened this thread to ask if others noticed the change in packaging. 
My first kit(with the f-pack) was one of the best wines I've ever made while the next kit(with the sweetener) was mediocre at best.

Thanks for your time,
GlennK


----------



## GlennK (Apr 20, 2013)

cpfan said:


> YES, and I'm agreeing with you. They have been coming in a foil pack. But the term F-pack doesn't stand for "Foil". There is no reason why Winexpert can't change the packaging. It might be to save money, be more earth-friendly, or to piss off GlennK. Sounds like they succeeded on the last one.
> 
> And as I stated, it was either liquid invert sugar (lesser kits), or grape juice/concentrate (better kits). Probably liquid invert sugar in a Vintners Reserve kit.
> 
> ...



As per my original post, the end result was a much inferior product.




> The first time I made this kit(Winexpert Vintners Reserve) it came with an F-Pack and it truly one of my best wines. I did another kit months later(same brand) and the F-Pack was replaced with a wine sweetener. The end result was not the same. Did anyone else experience the same?


----------



## GlennK (Jun 22, 2013)

I decided to give my favorite wine another try.....winexpert had a notice in the box saying that the kit contains Sweet Reserve Packs in place of the previous F-pack.......it's nice to know they listened to my complaint....I'm thinking about doing my own F-Pack version and keep(102 cups frozen) some of the original juice to add at the end in place of one of the Sweet reserve packs!


----------



## GlennK (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm another batch and this kit has elderflowers.....my favorite flavor!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 9, 2014)

GlennK said:


> I'm another batch and this kit has elderflowers.....my favorite flavor!



I haven't done this kit yet and I see you have done a few so maybe you can help.
The one I just bought has elder flowers and I plan on using them but I'm curious about the 'sweet reserve packs'. Can you tell me if they have any flavor or are just inverted sugar? If they are flavored, I may not use them except to bump up the ABV up front. I don't care for flavors just _added in the end_, I want them to be fermented _with_ the wine.

Lori


----------



## GlennK (Feb 10, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> I haven't done this kit yet and I see you have done a few so maybe you can help.
> The one I just bought has elder flowers and I plan on using them but I'm curious about the 'sweet reserve packs'. Can you tell me if they have any flavor or are just inverted sugar? If they are flavored, I may not use them except to bump up the ABV up front. I don't care for flavors just _added in the end_, I want them to be fermented _with_ the wine.
> 
> Lori



I'm pretty sure just inverted sugar without flavor(I only 1.5 of use the 2 packs).....but still a nice wine.....good luck!


----------



## cajunlte (Dec 5, 2014)

I am seriously thinking about doing this as my first kit type brew. What level of ABV are you seeing in this wine with the start SG 1.080–1.097? I assume about 13%?


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 5, 2014)

I did this one in Feb this year. I started at 1.102. My notes don't show that I added any additional sugar. Final ABV about 13%. It comes with elderflowers which added a nice touch and some body. I swapped the yeast from EC-118 to Premier Cuvee.
It's a nice white anytime kind of wine. Med body and semi-dry.


----------



## Buehler91 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nevermind question answered


----------



## GlennK (Dec 6, 2014)

cajunlte said:


> I am seriously thinking about doing this as my first kit type brew. What level of ABV are you seeing in this wine with the start SG 1.080–1.097? I assume about 13%?


Honestly, I don't pay any attention to SGs or ABV anymore.....If I like the outcome I usually stick with it.....my favorite right now is German Muller Thurgau and that's pretty well all I make.....as I mentioned earlier, this one was also one of my favs but after they substituted the F-pack with a sweetener I stopped making it.


----------

